# Bixby ink bottles



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

I said there were an assortment and it definite varies The front one still has it's cork inside


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 26, 2007)

BiXby used the same bottles for both ink and shoe blacking. Your bottle could have contained either product.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jul 26, 2007)

Gotta go with lobey on this one.  I've only seen and dug the glue version.  Bixby embossed on the bottom.  

 Does your have some dot pattern around the shoulders?  It's not brail but I'm still wondering what it was for.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep Glue it is,found about 50 in a pit once,mabey it taste good?  [:-] or thay put glue on there shoes.Rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2007)

Bixby ink cone with label
http://www.1001inkbottles.com/ProdDesc.asp?cat=&id=lb0784

 Bixby Shoe Polish
http://www.antiquebottles.com/rl/tc/BixbyBottle.jpg

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:b-uByRKCkZgJ:cgi.ebay.com/Bixby-Royal-Shoe-Polish-Columbia-out-Shines-others_W0QQitemZ160140201275QQcmdZViewItem+bixby+shoe+polish&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us

 Bixby mucilage
http://www.rubylane.com/ni/shops/kitbarry/iteml/0673#pic2

http://www.antiquebottles.com/rl/tc/BixbyMucilageB.jpg


 I would say they used the same bottle for shoe polish/blacking as was used for mucilage/glue


----------



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes they have the emblems on the bottom. I have alot of ink bottles. I have to put them up on Mon. I'm going away.


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 26, 2007)

That one would be different because it says patent applied for instead of patent 1883?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 27, 2007)

i knew that one, unfortunately, i just got here...[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

_*im going to have to dig through the box to check now.*_


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jul 27, 2007)

Those are Paste and Shoe Polish bottles. They come in many colors and I have a few labeled versions. They also have a harder to find Gilt Edge Dressing with a lot of deco work on it. Their Ink came in cones. May times when the taller Polish bottles are dug they will still have the cotton dabber in them. I have seen them called Inks and Paste by many but truth is most were Shoe Polish.


----------



## idig (Jul 27, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Bixby ink cone with label
> http://www.1001inkbottles.com/ProdDesc.asp?cat=&id=lb0784
> ...


 
 I knew someone in here would have some answers with the proof behind them. Thank you GuntherHess. I never did care for all the jibber jabber about I know this I know that with out putting up your proof. At least GuntherHess put up the proof with his post. Thanks for setting the post straight!


----------



## idig (Jul 27, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oops, I did not mean to offend you Rick, but since you brought it up I do not think anyone on this forum talks out their arse. Why did you get so offended? Are you guilty of talking out your arse?? Please do not call me "son" I may be new to this forum, but I have been digging old artifacts for quite some time. Save your rude comments for other folks. I will just laugh at the nonsense and enjoy the finds from now on. Thanks for your time and sorry to offend.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 27, 2007)

Lobey,

         Good news the the hospital got your X-rays back,they found your phone![][][]


----------



## citydigger (Jul 27, 2007)

hey lobeycat, I am also new to this forum and was wondering why after idig asked you to stop calling him "son", you did it again. Are you trying to provoke him? If you are calling him son you must be like 80 years old or something, because I dig with him. He is my father. You can call me "son" if you like, as long as your over 25. I never did get why people have to be so rude on these online forums. Is it that you all have somthing to proove? Who cares who knows more about the bottle. Everyone has their views and thats their right to voice it, wrong or right. Lobeycat, you really should get out and dig! It may help you with you insecurities. Have a nice day. Please do not take this post as rude, I don't mean it that way at all.

 Josh


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 27, 2007)

My son collects shoe polish bottles and here is the pride of his Bixby bottles.Thought I would share and get this thread back on the right track.Enjoy,Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 27, 2007)

What leads you to believe that they only contained glue? Show me the evidence.

 I have seen ads for BiXby's shoe blacking and the bottle looks the same.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 27, 2007)

The backside,showing on the brush


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 27, 2007)

> The backside,showing on the brush


 
 I havent seen too many with the that original applicator, nice.
 They come in some interesting colors, citron ones are cool.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2007)

I thought Lobey called most folks son. That has to be the oldest Bixby I've seen lobey and I love the lip treatment too. I have a few Bixbys around here somewhere. Dug so many I quit looking to see if they were shoe polish or ink, just throws dem in da bag.

 Welcome Newbees.


----------



## idig (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice photo appliedlips

 Lobeycat, we mean you NO disrespect. I appreciate your assertiveness in this forum. Other forums could benefit from your ways. This has actually turned out to be a great post. People like you, guntherhess, appliedlips, and others show me there are still people that know what they are talking about in the bottle collecting world!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

> People like you, guntherhess, appliedlips, and others show me there are still people that know what they are talking about in the bottle collecting world!


 
 and just why isnt MY name in there???[][][][][]

 im only relatively new, im almost 1 year in the forum and around 2 in collecting, but i got the jump on most, since the day i started ive dove in head first into every book or reference of any kind i could find to learn everything i could and have made it a point to try to retain everything i could, i try to specialize in crowntop soda bottles, and am currently putting together my own book on chero cola bottles,i hope when i get it finished it will count as if i have done my part and made my contribution to this great hobby, now WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

> don't be afraid of putting me in my place when the occasion calls for it!


 
 can i now!?[].....how about now?[]

 YOUR OLD! that outta let you know where you stand...[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

> Old and wise son....like an owl on crack


 
 well... i gotta give you credit, you got it HALF right[]

 it should really say, "old and on crack"[]

 im just bustin your chops, i mean absolutely NO offense, the LAST thing i want is to hurt  your feelings, we dont need to see you cry...[][]

 when you start calling me son im going to call you grandpa[][][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

> shooting for a kinder gentler image. how's it working so far?


 
 actually, its working surprisingly well... ARE YOU SICK!!!???[] DO WE NEED TO TAKE YOU TO THE HOSPITAL? are you going to be ok?


----------

